# Malaga/Marbella area in June 2010



## neash (Aug 17, 2009)

What are my chances of getting 2 units for late June 2010 in a nice resort ( MacDonalds or Club La Costa) if i start a search now? I have a very good trader with RCI. I also have lots of RCI points.
TIA


----------



## tim (Aug 17, 2009)

I just checked for my niece and there are several units available in June 2010, but mostly early June.  Yet, some do exist.  Start searching now and see if you can grab something.  July and August will be more difficult, but I bet you will find something in late June.  Good luck.


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Aug 17, 2009)

We have the 2 June  mid weeks at Marriott Marbella Beach Resort booked and we are unsure what we will do .
 PM me for a chat .
Thanks 
G


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 17, 2009)

*Thru DAE*

we got a 2 bedroom unit at MacDonald Vilacana for mid-May.  No problems with the exchange and we enjoyed the resort.

Within the past couple weeks I saw a 2 bedroom L'Ermita on RCI for June, 2010.  We really liked the town of Mijas Pueblo where this resort is located.  I suggest you put in an ongoing search for only the resorts you would accept, but continue to search RCI often since things slip thru the cracks.

There were also Extra Vacations for less than maintenance + exchange fee, so check them out too.


----------



## neash (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your replies. I am opyimistic I will get 2 weeks.


----------



## neash (Aug 27, 2009)

*Success*

Ok I did get 2 uniits at MacDonald Dona Lola for the week of June 26 through RCI points :whoopie: . Now the planning beins


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 28, 2009)

Congrats.  You will have a wonderful trip.  The Costa del Sol is beautiful and there are so many great day trips into the surrounding countryside and to other nearby countries.


----------

